# Making Moss Carpets



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hio!

What materials do you use to make moss carpets?

I live in Oakville, and am having a tough time finding ss mesh. Would fiberglass screen work? I was thinking of picking that up from Home Depot to try. Or would plastic gutter guard type material work?

Any and all suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Fiberglass is toxic. Very toxic, unless it's sealed with acrylic- not worth the chance, IMO.

I did see someone selling some SS on the market.. forget who. I will see if I can dig it up.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81114&highlight=mesh

do an advanced search for SS mesh in the buy, sell, and trade sections. Firstclasscichlids is kind of far from you.. but it may be worth the trip?

Heard good things about him, as well.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Good to know, glad I didn't buy any of that stuff!

Yeah, Bolton is a decent amount out of my way. I will look to see if I can find some more about my area. Will update with what I find!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I just use mesh that is used for making fish nets like the ones you'd find at big als and other LFS. Generally I cut it into two squares and then use SS staples to staple them together with moss inside or I just pull out the sowing machine and sow it. Much much cheaper than using SS mesh


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Does it sink, TPM?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

fyns said:


> Does it sink, TPM?


I attach fishing weights on each end, just one on each side is enough to weigh it down and basically be completely unnoticeable in the aquarium.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

funny you say that, I had considered the same option-regarding fishing weights


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Great idea, TPM! 

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

What about using that plastic craft mesh - I've seen people use it as a tank divider, so I'm guessing it's safe enough.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

That is also a great idea, thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dollarama has a black plastic mesh with about 1/4" holes in the gardening section. Don't know if it sinks, but it is fairly rigid.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I ended up using some of the plastic craft sewing mesh from Walmart. A sheet was all of a dollar! I tied the moss down with some fishing line, but came across a problem. The mesh, she floats! Attached some ceramic tubes and buried them in the substrate. Turned out pretty well!

Thanks again, everyone.


----------

